# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  TRANSMITTER FM 88-108 BROADBAND VCO HOME MADE TLO72 BF199 C9018 C3355

## aris52

TRANSMITTER FM 88-108 BROADBAND VCO HOME MADE TLO72 BF199 C9018 C3355 20190301_220559.jpg20190301_220626.jpgvco broad fm 001.jpg

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Είσαι ατελείωτος !!!! 
Κι όμως μου διάφυγε για μια θεατρική παράσταση που θέλαμε μικρόφωνα ψείρες και λήψη κεντρική να μας βοηθήσεις ....

----------

